# Windows XP Installation - Bluescreen



## tom5520 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hab n Fertig-PC von Medion (mit vorinstalliertem Windows 7). Wollte grade ein Downgrade machen, weil ich unter Windows 7 mit einigen Programmen probleme hab und so.

Nach ein paar Sekunden Windows Setup (wo der da diese Hardware oder was durchsucht) kam dann auf einmal ein BlueScreen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemand ne Idee was ich machen kann?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell antworten.

MfG,
tom5520


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Oktober 2010)

Was war das denn für ne XP-CD? Legal?




Spoiler






			
				Microsoft Knowledge Base schrieb:
			
		

> Bootsektorviren
> Eine "Stop 0x0000007B"-Fehlermeldung kann auftreten, wenn Ihr Computer mit einem Bootsektorvirus infiziert ist. Überprüfen Sie Ihren Computer auf Viren. Wenn Sie einen Virus finden, überprüfen Sie auch alle Disketten auf Viren, bevor Sie sie erneut verwenden.
> 
> Microsoft stellt keine Software für die Erkennung und Entfernung von Computerviren bereit. Wenn Sie den Verdacht haben oder sich sicher sind, dass Ihr Computer mit einem Virus infiziert ist, beziehen Sie eine aktuelle Antivirensoftware. Eine Liste mit Herstellern von Antivirensoftware finden Sie in folgendem Artikel der Microsoft Knowledge Base:
> ...



http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324103/de




Versuchs erstmal hiermit:

1) Beim start f10 (BIOS) 
2) Den Punkt Systemkonfiguration auswählen
3) Punkt Geräteoptionen auswählen
4) "SATA-Gerätemodus" statt AHCI auf IDE setzen
5) PC neu starten und Windows-CD einlegen
(Suoff01)
http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/hardw...ware-fehler-bluescreen-stop-0x0000007b-2.html
Ggf. heißen die Bezeichnungen bei dir im Bios anders, aber das wirst du  ja noch schaffen.


----------



## tom5520 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die XP CD ist legal.


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Oktober 2010)

Gut, und sonst?



> Versuchs erstmal hiermit:
> 
> 1) Beim start f10 (BIOS)
> 2) Den Punkt Systemkonfiguration auswählen
> ...


Damit sollte es funktionieren, ansonsten musst du halt das von der MKBase ausprobieren.


Allgemein ist dieser Thread aber sehr interessant für dich.


----------



## tom5520 (16. Oktober 2010)

gut funktioniert jetzt alles, danke.


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Oktober 2010)

na dann..
freut mich zu hören, und noch viel "Spaß" (  ) mit WinXP.


----------

